# Line 6 POD HD Pro Questions!



## OWHall (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi everybody, thanks for taking the time to check out this thread.

Basically, I am currently running a blackstar series one 100 through a custom zilla 2x12 fatboy, which as you can imagine, sounds epic. I have been considering getting some kind of effects processor to allow myself a little more versatility in tones but as you will soon find out, i know very little about them.
First off, I know guys on here are obsessed with the fractal axfx range but i will tell you right now, that is not happening. WAY over budget lol 
I have been looking at the POD HD Pro as a cheaper alternative and I was wondering, can I use this in such a way that I am not masking the tone of my current set up? 
What I mean to say is that I would want to run this thing with no amp model simulations, no emulated cabs, just my blackstar tone through a series of effects into my zilla.
Is it possible? Has anybody done this? How does it sound? Are there any cheaper alternatives for my specific needs? (baring in mind that i really don't want to build some huge pedal board buried under a net of 9v adapter wires).
Finally, would my blackstar act sufficiently as a power amp for the Pod during live playing? Don't want those effects sounding weak!

Cheers,
Oscar


----------



## dickandsmithh (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah man their awesome, see the video and see if it helps: 
If you want something cheaper and more basic, try the Line 6 M13 or M9 or M5. Mini versions of multi effects. I have the HD Pro and its awesome. Granted its no Axe Fx but its still pretty good


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 22, 2013)

There's a whole thread on this sorta thing, so looking there might help, but I'll throw in my 2 cents anyway - Yes, this is doable, and if you're only using this for effects, you could do one of two things - disable the amp modelling on the unit completely, put it in the effects loop of your amp, and use it that way, provided you only want effects that'd go in the effects loop.

Alternatively, you could do something called the 4 cable method, which can get a little complicated, but allows you to use both front of amp effects and rear of amp effects with the same unit, and not have to bypass your amp (but you totally can, if you prefer clean tones on the POD vs the Amp)

Here's what you do - pull up an empty patch, disable the amp modelling, then chain together all the effects you want. However, put an effects loop in where the amp would normally go. Now what this is doing is essentially putting your amp in the effects loop of the pod. Your signal will go from your guitar to the Pod, Preamp of your amp, back to the pod, to the power amp of your amp, and then speaker cab. It's the most efficient way to get at what you're trying to do.

EDIT: 'd


----------



## OWHall (Aug 22, 2013)

Zeno said:


> There's a whole thread on this sorta thing, so looking there might help, but I'll throw in my 2 cents anyway - Yes, this is doable, and if you're only using this for effects, you could do one of two things - disable the amp modelling on the unit completely, put it in the effects loop of your amp, and use it that way, provided you only want effects that'd go in the effects loop.
> 
> Alternatively, you could do something called the 4 cable method, which can get a little complicated, but allows you to use both front of amp effects and rear of amp effects with the same unit, and not have to bypass your amp (but you totally can, if you prefer clean tones on the POD vs the Amp)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that man, that's a great answer. I see what you are saying.


----------



## OWHall (Aug 22, 2013)

dickandsmithh said:


> Yeah man their awesome, see the video and see if it helps:
> If you want something cheaper and more basic, try the Line 6 M13 or M9 or M5. Mini versions of multi effects. I have the HD Pro and its awesome. Granted its no Axe Fx but its still pretty good




thanks buddy, helpful video too


----------

